# wahoo



## topwater (Jun 17, 2008)

Need a good recipe for some hoo.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Are they steaks or filets? If steaks, take out all 4 circles of meat, wrap those in bacon then put on a little seasoning and put them on the grill....can't beat it and really no bad way to cook wahoo. Just remember not to overcook it!


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

<DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: #7f9db9 0.75pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 6pt; BORDER-TOP: #7f9db9 0.75pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 6pt; BACKGROUND: white; PADDING-BOTTOM: 6pt; BORDER-LEFT: #7f9db9 0.25pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 6pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #7f9db9 0.75pt solid"><DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: #7f9db9 0.75pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 6pt; BORDER-TOP: #7f9db9 0.75pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 6pt; BACKGROUND: white; PADDING-BOTTOM: 6pt; BORDER-LEFT: #7f9db9 0.25pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 6pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #7f9db9 0.75pt solid"><P style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .25pt; mso-padding-alt: 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">It has recently been determined that Wahoo fish is dangerous to eat and could cause severe bloating if eaten in large quantities. In Hawaii where the fish was named, Wahoo means "wrong hole" which may account for the bloating. (This fact was given to me in my early days of tournament bill fishing by old timers in the PBGF, so it must be true.)<P style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .25pt; mso-padding-alt: 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I will take the dangerous flesh of the "Wahoo" off your hands for a nominal fee!<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o></DIV><DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: #7f9db9 0.75pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 6pt; BORDER-TOP: #7f9db9 0.75pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 6pt; BACKGROUND: white; PADDING-BOTTOM: 6pt; BORDER-LEFT: #7f9db9 0.25pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 6pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #7f9db9 0.75pt solid"></DIV></DIV><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o></DIV>


----------



## Dr. Fish (Oct 3, 2007)

For wahoo steaks, I like to grill with brown sugar and butter, when the butter melts lt leaves a sweat carmalized top.

For thinner pieces, lightly cover in virgin olive oil, then sprinkle garlic salt and lemon pepper salt on then quickly sear in skillet on each side leaving a pink middle.

Happy eating!


----------



## topwater (Jun 17, 2008)

Mike I think i will take my chance butthanks for looking out.:nonono


----------



## Baha Bulldog (Feb 3, 2008)

The first thing I would suggest is to purchase a Grilling Basket from Academy. Make sure to get the one that can beflipped over on the grill so you can cook both sides of your fish but they can be used for shrimp or scallops as well. Make sure to spray it with Pam so your seafood will not stick, I use the Lemon flavored Pam.

Cut your filets into 4 inch wide strips or whatever width will fit into your grill basket.Place the filets on a plate and rub Olive Oil over the filets covering both sides andmake sure to coat them well. Then Sprinkle Cavenders Greek seasoning on both sidesof the meat. If you do not have Cavenders you can use TonyChacheres and if you want to kick it up a notch use a pinchofcayenne pepper.

When grilling, if I am in a hurry I use a gas grill but if I have time I use a Charcoal Grill and if you want a little extra smoke add a few wet Hickory Chips to the charcoal andas it starts to smokeput the fish on.

As soon as I put the fishonthe grillI use a basting brush and cover the fish with one of the following flip itand cover theup side.

1. White Wine such as a Zinfindel

2. Orange Juice

3. White Grapefruit Juice

There you have it a simple way to cook almost any fish.


----------

